# Atv salvage



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

I have a wrecked 2007 Polaris sportsman I am looking to sell as salvage. Good tires and rims. Good engine, has a plow and winch. Anyone know a place in Mid Michigan that buys them for salvage. Any idea what it would be worth?


----------



## eyeball (Dec 23, 2011)

Not sure if Mickey's in Midland deals in ATV's. They have a pile of snowmobiles.


----------



## crappieJoe (Feb 22, 2018)

Snowmobile Salvage in Mt Pleasant buys and sells wrecked ATV’s.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

bigbuck said:


> I have a wrecked 2007 Polaris sportsman I am looking to sell as salvage. Good tires and rims. Good engine, has a plow and winch. Anyone know a place in Mid Michigan that buys them for salvage. Any idea what it would be worth?


What is bad on it just the frame?


----------



## 7x57 (Apr 16, 2020)

EMC in Yale may help you out


----------



## big buck 75 (Sep 6, 2010)

Fishfighter said:


> What is bad on it just the frame?


Not sure if the frame is bent but the handle bars are. Good engine, 4 good tires and rims, winch with plow. Not sure on mileage, original tires look good.


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

bigbuck said:


> I have a wrecked 2007 Polaris sportsman I am looking to sell as salvage. Good tires and rims. Good engine, has a plow and winch. Anyone know a place in Mid Michigan that buys them for salvage. Any idea what it would be worth?


Pm me with a pic I’m interested pay you more than a salvage yard


----------



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

mofo said:


> Pm me with a pic I’m interested pay you more than a salvage yard


Pm me your cell or email and I will send some some pics. Not sure if frame or handlebars are bent. May just be body damage.


----------

